# Creatine



## adamp (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it worth getting some of this to help bulk up. At the minute Im using a weight gainer and eating right is it worth getting creatine if so which is a good brand


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

there's a TONNE of threads containing pros and cons of creatine so just search it and take your pick! But in short, i personally had good strength gains and little water retention off it, but its different for everyone!

Creatine alone however wont help you bulk, a good diet is essential.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I find the best crea product is probably Krealkalyn, but at the moment I use a nitric oxcide product that has creatine in, but it isn't magic dust, if you want to grow you must lift big and eat big.....


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

krealkyn by extremme seems to have bulked me up quite a bit although only been on for less than a week things are going well


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Just started with kr-evo my self second day today, with what iv read i expect some good results.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

kre evolution is good you will like it. I have noticed good pumps and strength gains. I do however still like extremes monohydrate


----------

